# الالياف البصرية ؟



## alhamdaniya (12 أبريل 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ​
حبيت ان انقل لكم هذا الموضوع للفائده العلميه


*ما هي الألياف البصرية؟*
الألياف البصرية هي ألياف مصنوعة من الزجاج النقي طويلة ورفيعة لا يتعدى سمكها سمك الشعرة يجمع العديد من هذه الألياف في حزم داخل الكيبلات البصرية وتستخدم في نقل الإشارات الضوئية لمسافات بعيدة جداً.  ويتكون الليف البصري من :
 * االقلب (Core) **:* وهو عبارة عن زجاج رفيع ينتقل فيه الضوء.
  *العاكس ( Cladding): *مادة تحيط باللب الزجاجي وتعمل على عكس الضوء مرة أخرى إلى مركز الليف البصري.
 * الغطاء الواقي (Buffer Coating):* غلاف بلاستيكي يحمي الليف البصري من الرطوبة أو ويحميه من الضرر و الكسر.







 *كيفية انتقال الضوء في الألياف البصرية
* تنتقل الإشارات الضوئية في الكيبلات البصرية خلال الليف الزجاجي الرفيع (Core) وذلك عن طريق الانعكاسات المتتالية للضوء والتي يحدثها العاكس(Cladding) المحيط بالقلب الزجاجي والذي يعمل كمرآة عاكسة للضوء.
ولأن العاكس لا يمتص الضوء الساقط عليه بل يقوم بعكسه إلى داخل الليف البصري طوال رحلته فإن الضوء ينتقل لمسافات بعيدة دون أن يفقد أو يتضاءل .ولكن في بعض الأحيان يحدث وأن تضعف الإشارات الضوئية نتيجة لوجود الشوائب في مادة الزجاج الليفي ، وبشكل عام يمكن القول أن كفاءة الليف البصري ومدى انتقال الإشارات الضوئية فيه لمسافات طويلة دون أن تفقد أو تضعف تعتمد على عاملين:
  درجة نقاء مادة الزجاج المصنوع منها الليف البصري (Core).
  الطول الموجي للضوء المستخدم ،فمثلاً في الأطوال الموجية (nm 850) تكون نسبة الضعف في الإشارات الضوئية المرسلة حوالي( من 60% إلى 75% لكل كيلومتر).وفي الأطوال الموجية(nm1.300) تتراوح النسبة من 50% إلى 60% لكل كيلومتر.
وهناك أنواعا من الألياف البصرية ذات الكفاءة العالية والتي تعد نسبة الضعف في إشاراتها الضوئية صغيرة جدا لا تزيد عن 10% لكل كيلومتر للضوء ذو الطول الموجي (nm 1.300).





* استخدام الألياف البصرية في الاتصالات
*تتكون وحدة الاتصالات بالألياف البصرية من:
 جهاز الإرسال(Transmitter):  يرسل الإشارات الضوئية المشفرة.
  الألياف البصرية( Optical Fibers):  تعمل هذه الألياف على توصيل ونقل المعلومات كإشارات ضوئية ولمسافات طويلة.
  مجدد أو معزز الإشارات الضوئية(Optical Regenerator):  وهذا ضروري لتعزيز الإشارات وتقويتها حتى لا تضعف وتتلاشى خلال رحلتها الطويلة عبر الكيبلات البصرية.
  جهاز الاستقبال(Receiver):  يستقبل الإشارات الضوئية ويحل تشفيرها.
* جهاز الإرسال (Transmitter)
* فيه تدار الأجهزة لتعطي سلسلة من الومضات الضوئية المتعاقبة التي تولد الشفرات أو الإشارات الضوئية المرسلة.
* معزز الإشارات الضوئية(Optical Regenerator):
* كما ذكر سابقاً أن هناك بعضاً من الإشارات الضوئية التي تفقد أو تضعف خاصة عندما تسير لمسافات طويلة كالذي يحدث في الكيبلات الممتدة تحت سطح البحر والتي تستخدم في أغراض الاتصالات بين السفن والغواصات، وبالتالي تعالج هذه الكيبلات البصرية بمعززات لهذه الإشارات تمتد على طول الكيبل وتعمل على تقوية الإشارات الضوئية .تتكون هذه المعززات من ألياف بصرية مغلفة بمادة خاصة،وعندما تسقط الإشارات الضوئية الضعيفة على جزيئات المادة فإنها تستثار لتعطي إشارات ضوئية قوية لها نفس خصائص الإشارات الضوئية الساقطة،أي أن الغلاف يعمل عمل الليزر(تفخيم الضوء الساقط) وهكذا تستمر عملية انتقال الضوء لمسافات طويلة دون أن تفقد.
* المستقبل (Receiver):
* تستخدم في هذه المستقبلات خلايا ضوئية( Photocell) أو الثنائيات الضوئية (Photodiode) التي تتعرف وتكشف الإشارات الضوئية المرسلة وتحل شفرتها إلى إشارات كهربية تدير الأجهزة المختلفة كالتلفزيون ،والكمبيوتر،والهاتف...وغيرها.
*  مزايا وفوائد الألياف البصرية
*أحدثت الألياف البصرية ثورة في عالم الاتصالات، فما هو سبب هذه الثورة ؟ ولماذا يفضل استخدامها عن الأسلاك المعدنية التقليدية؟
تتميز الألياف البصرية عن الأسلاك المعدنية بالخصائص التالية:
  غير مكلفة:   
  يمكن صنع أميال من الكيبلات الضوئية بتكلفة أقل مقارنة بتلك الكيبلات المصنوعة من المعادن كأسلاك النحاس.
  رفيعة السمك:   
  تتميز الألياف البصرية بأنها رفيعة ودقيقة مقارنة بالأسلاك المعدنية.وبما أن هذه الألياف رفيعة فإنه يمكن تجميع العديد منها في حزم لتمتد في كيبلات أقطارها صغيرة وهذا لا يمكن عمله مع أسلاك النحاس.
  كفاءتها عالية:
فهناك القليل فقط من الإشارات الضوئية التي تفقد أو تضعف مقارنة بالأسلاك المعدنية.
  تستخدم الإشارات الضوئية لنقل المعلومات:
تنتقل المعلومات كإشارات ضوئية عبر الألياف البصرية على عكس الأسلاك النحاسية التي تستخدم الإشارات الكهربية وهذه الإشارات الضوئية المارة في أحد الألياف لا تتداخل مع إشارات الألياف الأخرى الموجودة معها في نفس الحزمة داخل الكيبل،وهذا يعني عدم تداخل الخطوط خلال المحادثات الهاتفية حيث يكون الصوت واضح ونقي.
  تنقل الإشارات الرقمية:
 تعد الألياف البصرية مثالية وملائمة لنقل الإشارات الرقمية والمستخدمة في شبكات الكمبيوتر.
  أمنة ضد الحرائق:
لا تستخدم الألياف الضوئية أي إشارات كهربية،ولذلك تعتبر وسيلة آمنة لنقل المعلومات والإشارات الضوئية لمسافات طويلة دون الخوف من أضرار الحرائق الناجمة عن الشحنات الكهربية.
  خفيفة الوزن:
تعد الألياف البصرية خفيفة الوزن مقارنة بأسلاك النحاس،كما أنها تحتل مساحة صغيرة عند إمدادها تحت الأرض مقارنو بالمساحة الكبيرة التي تحتلها كيبلات الأسلاك المعدنية.
  مرونتها عالية:
مما يميز الألياف البصرية أنها مرنة ولذلك فهي تستخدم في الكاميرات الرقمية للأغراض التالية:
- لالتقاط الصور الطبية عن طريق استخدامها في المناظير المختلفة(endoscope , laparoscope and bronchoscope.
- لتفحص عملية اللحام في أنابيب ومحركات الطائرات والسيارات والصواريخ..وغيرها.
ولذلك يفضل استخدام الألياف البصرية صناعياً وفي الاتصالات وأسلاك وخطوط الكمبيوترات.


نسالكم الدعاء


----------



## وسام الازبجي (13 أبريل 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
 قبل كل شيء دعائكم مقبول انشاء الله 
 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اود ان اشكركم على هذا الموضوع القيم والمفيد ...... ولكن اود ان اقول ان مجال الالياف البصرية قد توسع بشكل هائل مما يستوجب منا التطرق الى العديد من ما يتضمنه هذا المجال من نظريات وتطبيقات ومحاسن ومساوئ وارجو التاكيد على المعادلات الخاصة في هذا المجال لاتاحة الفرصة الى اكبر عدد من الزوار للاسهام في تقدم العلم والتكنولوجيا في الوطن العربي والعالم اجمع وبالتالي نكون قد قدمنا خدمة عالية المستوى .
وفي الختام اقدم فائق الاحترام والتقدير على هذا الموضوع القيم حقيقةً لانه مجال جديد وحديث وله امكانيات هاءلة في التطور .
وسام الازبجي


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (13 أبريل 2007)

نشكرك على هذه الاضافات اختنا الحمدانيه

بارك الله فيك وسلمك من مكروه


----------



## alhamdaniya (14 أبريل 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

شكرا جزيلا على مروركم الكريم يااخوتي المشرف محمد ابو براء .وسام الازبجي  

وفقكم الله وربي يحفظكم بحفظه 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/member.php?u=141494


----------



## عصام العبسي (21 أبريل 2007)

الاخوة المشرفين نريد اي كتاب يتحدث بشكل مفصل عن الألياف البصرية.. رجااااااااااااااااااااااااء للضرورة القصوى


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (21 أبريل 2007)

اهلا بك اخي عصام 
توجد الكثير من المواضيع حول الالياف البصريه وقد جمعت الروابط في موضوع مثبت روابط من الملتقى 
واعتذر منك لعدم تمكني من توفير كتاب واتمنى ان يساعد احد الداخلين للموضوع في ذلك
ويمكنك طلب الكتاب عن طريق الموضوع المثبت مكتبه علم البصريات والليزر او من القسم الخاص بطلبات الكتب في ملتقانا


----------



## راسم خضر (22 أبريل 2007)

مشكورة .. غفر الله لك ولوالديك ..


----------



## المتوكلة على الله (10 مايو 2007)

مشكور على الموضوع الراااائع
جزاك الله خيرا
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## alhamdaniya (11 مايو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

شكرا جزيلا لمروركم الكريم يااخي المتوكلة على الله 

وفقكم الله


----------



## م.رائد الجمّال (12 مايو 2007)

*مشكوره اختي على هذا الموضوع 
و احب ان اضيف ان الالياف الضوئيه تقسم من حيث مادة التصنيع الى نوعين .. الاول زجاج .... و الثاني من البلاستيك 
و يختلفان من حيث الكفائه , الوزن , معامل المرونه و التأثر بالمحيط الخارجي*​


----------



## alhamdaniya (15 مايو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

شكرا جزيلا لمروركم الكريم الاخ م.رائد الجمّال

ومشكورين على هذه الاضافه 
وفقكم الله


----------



## غمدان2010 (17 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## alhamdaniya (25 يونيو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

شكرا جزيلا لمروركم الكريم يااخي غمدان 

وفقكم الله


----------



## medanass (6 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (7 يوليو 2007)

الأخت الحمدانية .

تحية طيبة .

موضوع جميل ووافي شكرا لكِ تسلمي لنا .

وبانتظار جديدك المميز دوما .

البغدادي


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (11 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيكِ اختي الفاضلة على هذه المعلومات القيمة.


----------



## سلام العالم (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

​
جزآكم الله خيراً ، ونفع الله بنا وبكم

وجزآكم الله خيراً ووفقنا إلي ما يحبه ويرضاه

​
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​أخيكم سلام العالم
يد في يد نعيد مجد الأمة​​*


----------



## خالد اليساني (21 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير 
بس عندي سؤال لو سمحتوا وارجو الرد سريعا.
السؤال/ماهي المسافة القياسية لعمل نقاط اللحام في كيبل الالياف الضوئية بين نقطة ونقطة.وذلك في المسافات الطويلة تقريبا 120 كم.
مع وضع موقع هذه الاشتراطات القياسية لهذه المسافات لاني اريدها كمستند.
مع فائق شكري وتقديري.


----------



## محمد زيدان القيسي (30 سبتمبر 2007)

الاخوة المشرفين نريد اي كتاب أو بحث نظري عربي يتحدث بشكل مفصل عن الألياف البصرية..واليزر(أستخداماتها والحسبات الضروريه) رجاء للضرورة القصوى.


----------



## alhamdaniya (30 أكتوبر 2007)

*بسم اله الرحمن الرحيم 

شكرا جزيلا لمروركم الكريم يااخي الكريم شكرى محمد نورى
وفقكم الله 
ملاحظه / اسفة جدا من اعضاء القسم لتاخري عنهم 
ان شاء الله و بعونه تعالى اعود الى المتلقى المفضل اليه واسفه جدا لغيابي الطويل عنكم وذالك لظرفي الخاص وهو استشهاد اخي الصغير عالم الدين الشيخ حسن الحمداني الله يرحمه برحمته الواسعه 
*


----------



## محمد الجوداوي (7 نوفمبر 2007)

نشكر الاخت الحمدانيه على هذا الموضوع وندعوا الله ان يحفضك لما يحب ويرضى وان تستمري في مواصلة التقدم في هذاالموضوع


----------



## محمد الجوداوي (13 نوفمبر 2007)

الاخت الحمدانيه
السلام عليكم شكرا جزيلا على هذا الموضوع 
هل يمكن مساعدة في الحصول عن مصادر تساعدني في بحثي حولfiber optices communication
reciver design digital


----------



## محمد الجوداوي (13 نوفمبر 2007)

reciever design digital of fiber optices communication


----------



## المعتز بالله (14 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ..

البقاء لله .. وادعو الله يثيبكم خيرا على صبركم وثبوتكم .. " واستعينوا بالصبر والصلاة " الأيه .. 

جزيل الشكر لموضوعك .. 

وأتمنى لكي عودة أفضل من سابقتها .. كان في مواضيعك او مشاركاتك ..

تحياتي ..


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (16 نوفمبر 2007)

alhamdaniya قال:


> *بسم اله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> شكرا جزيلا لمروركم الكريم يااخي الكريم شكرى محمد نورى
> وفقكم الله
> ...



رحم الله الشيخ الجليل وتقبله الله من الشهداء وادخله فسيح جناته


----------



## asqatshi (31 ديسمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ادور (14 يناير 2008)

هناك الكثير من هذا 
لكن لك الشكر


----------



## alhamdaniya (31 يناير 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
شكرا جزيلا لمروركم الكريم يااخوتي
medanass شكرى محمد نورى 

وفقكم الله


----------



## فدك الزهراء (8 أبريل 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

موضوع مفيد وفقك الله ياأختي الحمدانية


----------



## مهندس اوس الجبوري (9 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم 
اخواني اريد كتاب عن معاملات انتقال اليزر خلال الالياف الضوئية وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## m.saeed (26 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك يا اختي


----------



## glucose (26 أبريل 2008)

اي والله موضوع قيم
بقترح تعمليلو رابط على منتدى الهندسة الطبية لأنو كتير بيهم المهندس الطبي


----------



## موود كيميائي (8 مايو 2008)

مشكووووور ويعطيك العافية


----------



## موود كيميائي (8 مايو 2008)

مشكووووورين كلكم


----------



## alhamdaniya (1 يوليو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

شكرا جزيلا لمروركم الكريم يااخونيmedanass و شكرى محمد نورى 
وفقكم الله


----------



## المسك (8 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك​وَقُلِ اعْمَلُواْ فَسَيَرَى اللّهُ عَمَلَكُمْ​وَرَسُولُهُ وَالْمُؤْمِنُونَ​


----------



## alhamdaniya (15 يوليو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

شكرا جزيلا لمروركم الكريم يااخي البغدادي 

وعذرا الى اعضاء المتلقى لتاخري وعدم ارسال مواضيع جديده بسبب ظرفي الخاص 


ان شاء الله اعود الى اخوتي عن قريب 

وفقكم الله


----------



## mhmad taha (9 نوفمبر 2008)

_شكرا _
_ولكن لو تزوديني بالمزيد عن شبكات الالياف الضوئية اكون لك من الشاكرين_
http://mhmad_taha2010***********
رجاءااااااا


----------



## ليلى عباد (15 نوفمبر 2008)

من فضلكم محتاجة لبرنامج Comsis
المحاكي ياريت ادا حدا ممكن يساعدني يبعتلي.


----------



## منصورهليل (20 نوفمبر 2008)

يعيطك الف عافيه 
و الف شكر 
وتقبل مروري .......


----------



## معاذفوزي (15 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## searcher_2010 (9 يناير 2011)

جزاكِ الله خيراً


----------

